# We haven't been hearing from each other



## OLIMPIA9

Hallo,
how can I translate the following sentence:

we havent' been hearing from each other for many days.


----------



## chlapec

Hallo. Ich würde sagen: "Wir haben lange nichts mehr von einander gehört"


----------



## OLIMPIA9

chlapec said:


> Hallo. Ich würde sagen: "Wir haben lange nichts mehr von einander gehört"



Vielen Dank!
und wuerde es klingeln wie folgend:
Wir hoeren lange nicht mehr von einander


----------



## **tinkerbell**

So geht es nicht. Man muss hier Vergangenheit benutzen. 





OLIMPIA9 said:


> Vielen Dank!
> und wuerde es klingeln wie folgend:
> Wir hoeren lange nicht mehr von einander


----------



## elroy

Nein, man muss nicht unbedingt die Vergangenheitsform verwenden.

"Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander" wäre zum Beispiel völlig richtig.


----------



## **tinkerbell**

Du hast recht. So ist es auch richtig, aber bedeutet nicht das, was die Frage war. So es hängt davon ab, was man sagen möchtet. 





elroy said:


> Nein, man muss nicht unbedingt die Vergangenheitsform verwenden.
> 
> "Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander" wäre zum Beispiel völlig richtig.


----------



## berndf

**tinkerbell** said:


> Du hast recht. So ist es auch richtig, aber bedeutet nicht das, was die Frage war. So es hängt davon ab, was man sagen möchtet.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich verstehe
_Wir haben lange nichts mehr von einander gehört_
und
_Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander_
inhaltlich vollkommen gleich.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was
"Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander" 
bedeutet soll. Der Satz ist grammatikalisch sicher richtig, inhaltlich ergibt er für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## OLIMPIA9

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr schreibt
Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander
Ich wuerde schreiben wie folgt:
Wir hören seit langem nicht mehr voneinander

Vielen Dank fuer eine Erklaerung!


----------



## berndf

Because we're all lazy and copy/pasted instead of retyping. There is no material difference.


----------



## Derselbe

OLIMPIA9 said:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage. Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr schreibt
> Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander
> Ich wuerde schreiben wie folgt:
> Wir hören seit langem nicht mehr voneinander
> 
> Vielen Dank fuer eine Erklaerung!



Nichts ist ein Substantiv und müsste eigentlich groß geschrieben werden. Das Englische Äquivalent wäre nothing. Man fragt quasi "Was hast du gehört? -> Nichts."　(lit.: I hear nothing)
Nicht hingegen verneint das Verb hören. "Ich höre nicht." (lit.: I do not hear)

Inhaltlich besteht kein Unterschied. Es ist nur eine andere grammatikalische Konstruktion. Im Gegensatz zum Englischen gibt es hier auch keine stylistische Präferenz. Ich bevorzuge die Konstruktion mit dem Substantiv "Nichts".


----------



## OLIMPIA9

Derselbe said:


> Nichts ist ein Substantiv und müsste eigentlich groß geschrieben werden. Das Englische Äquivalent wäre nothing. Man fragt quasi "Was hast du gehört? -> Nichts."　(lit.: I hear nothing)
> Nicht hingegen verneint das Verb hören. "Ich höre nicht." (lit.: I do not hear)
> 
> Inhaltlich besteht kein Unterschied. Es ist nur eine andere grammatikalische Konstruktion. Im Gegensatz zum Englischen gibt es hier auch keine stylistische Präferenz. Ich bevorzuge die Konstruktion mit dem Substantiv "Nichts".



Vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort. Ich glaube die bessere Uebersetzung ist mit _nicht_ denn ich will das Verb verweigern (denying). Ich will nicht sagen: " ich hoere nichts von dir"(I hear nothing from you), aber "wir hoeren  NICHT voneinander"(We have *NOT* heard from each other...).
Ich hoffe, es klar ist.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Die leichte Verwirrung hier resultiert vielleicht auch aus dem Umstand, dass wir im Deutschen einander lieber "sehen" statt "hören".

Ich glaube, "Wir haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen." ist einfach geläufiger.

Das mit dem "hören" verwenden wir vielleicht eher, wenn es um eine dritte, nicht anwesende Person geht.

"Wie geht es denn Peter?"
"Von dem habe ich schon lange nichts (mehr) gehört."


----------



## OLIMPIA9

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Die leichte Verwirrung hier resultiert vielleicht auch aus dem Umstand, dass wir im Deutschen einander lieber "sehen" statt "hören".
> 
> Ich glaube, "Wir haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen." ist einfach geläufiger.
> 
> Das mit dem "hören" verwenden wir vielleicht eher, wenn es um eine dritte, nicht anwesende Person geht.
> 
> "Wie geht es denn Peter?"
> "Von dem habe ich schon lange nichts (mehr) gehört."




Aber ich soll das Satz an eine Person schreiben, die ich nur am Telefon oder per E-mail kontaktiere. Wir sehen einander niemals.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

OLIMPIA9 said:


> Aber ich soll das Satz an eine Person schreiben, die ich nur am Telefon oder per E-mail kontaktiere. Wir sehen einander niemals.



Dann gibt es immer noch die neutrale Form.

"Hallo [Name], ist ja schon länger her, aber ich dachte, ich melde mich mal."

In diesem Kontext ist es absolut klar, dass mit "lange her" der letzte Kontakt gemein ist.

Ansonsten wäre m. E.
"Wir haben lange nicht*s* voneinander gehört."
die idiomatischere Variante.


----------



## Savra

Derselbe said:


> Nichts ist ein Substantiv und müsste eigentlich groß geschrieben werden.


_Nichts _kleingeschrieben ist ein Pronomen, und das müßte so geschrieben werden, wie es geschrieben wird.


----------



## Derselbe

Savra said:


> _Nichts _kleingeschrieben ist ein Pronomen, und das müßte so geschrieben werden, wie es geschrieben wird.



Das stimmt natürlich. Ich korrigiere mich dementsprechend. Vielleicht ist es einfacher, wenn man es sich in der Kategorie - also als verneite Form von etwas - vorstellt.



> Ich glaube die bessere Uebersetzung ist mit _nicht_ denn ich will  das Verb verweigern (denying).


Diesen Unterschied kannst du im Deutschen nicht nachmachen. Die beiden Sätze sind bedeutungsgleich. Die einzige Frage wird sein, welche Variante idiomatischer ist - also häufiger gebraucht wird. Und ich tippe da, wie Eureka, auf "nichts gehört".


----------



## Savra

Derselbe said:


> Und ich tippe da, wie Eureka, auf "nichts gehört".


Und ich gebe die dritte Stimme hinzu.


----------



## elroy

Savra said:


> Und ich gebe die dritte Stimme hinzu.


 Schön, dass mein Sprachgefühl nicht ganz verkehrt war. 

Aber Derselbe, Du hattest gemeint, der Satz ergäbe für Dich keinen Sinn. Bist Du inzwischen anderer Meinung?


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> Aber Derselbe, Du hattest gemeint, der Satz ergäbe für Dich keinen Sinn. Bist Du inzwischen anderer Meinung?



Nein, ich wüßte nach wie vor nicht, in welcher Situation man den Satz im Präsens sagen könnte.


----------



## elroy

Derselbe said:


> Nein, ich wüßte nach wie vor nicht, in welcher Situation man den Satz im Präsens sagen könnte.


 Vielleicht wird der Satz ja nicht oft verwendet - das weißt Du bestimmt besser als ich. Einen Sinn ergibt der Satz allerdings für mich durchaus - und anscheinend auch für berndf (siehe Beitrag Nummer 7). Er hat nämlich dieselbe Bedeutung wie der andere Satz (im Perfekt).


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Nein, ich wüßte nach wie vor nicht, in welcher Situation man den Satz im Präsens sagen könnte.


A: _Bist Du eigentlich noch in Kontakt mit C? Telefoniert ihr noch miteinander?_
B: _Nein, _w_ir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander._

Für mich hört sich dies vollkommen natürlich an. Wenn Du allerdings mit C selbst redest, das _nichts voneinander Hören_ also in diesem Moment beendet ist, würde ich hingegen lieber Perfekt verwenden.


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> Vielleicht wird der Satz ja nicht oft verwendet - das weißt Du bestimmt besser als ich. Einen Sinn ergibt der Satz allerdings für mich durchaus - und anscheinend auch für berndf (siehe Beitrag Nummer 7). Er hat nämlich dieselbe Bedeutung wie der andere Satz (im Perfekt).



Naja, ganz so kann das nicht stimmen. Wahrscheinlich klingt es für dich richtig, weil man in positiven Aussagen "I have been ..." mit Präsens übersetzen kann. In negativen Aussagen geht das aber nicht so einfach, wie ein Beispiel mit sehen zeigt:

Wir haben uns lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Wir sehen uns lange nicht mehr.

Die Sätze bedeuten zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Der zweite bezieht sich auf die Zukunft und würde etwa gesagt werden, wenn man sich gerade am Flughafen verabschiedet hat. Wenn wir jetzt statt "lange" "seit langem" einsetzen, wäre es doch höchst merkwürdig, wenn die Sätze bedeutungsgleich würden:

Wir haben uns seim langem nicht mehr gesehen.
Wir sehen uns seit langem nicht mehr.

Auch hier erkenne ich einen klaren Bedeutungsunterschied. Alles andere wäre auch seltsam, weil es in Frage stellen würden, wozu wir überhaupt Zeiten haben. Auch hier bezieht sich Satz zwei auf die Zukunft. Er läßt sich umschreiben mit "Wir werden uns in Zukunft nicht sehen und dieser Zustand besteht bereits seit langem." Mit sehen lass ich mir das eingehen, weil die Aussage über die Zukunft sinnvoll ist. Ob man sich sieht oder nicht, kann man für die Zukunft entscheiden, weil es dann eine Art methoporische Bedeutung bekommt (z.B. "Es wäre besser, wenn wir uns eine Zeit lang nicht sehen.") Mit hören hingegen wirkt das sinnlos, weil diese Metaphorik fehlt (z.B. "Es wäre besser, wenn wir und eine Zeit lang nicht hören.")

Edit:
Wir sehen auch bei anderen Verben den Unterschied sehr deutlich:
Ich habe schon lange kein Bier mehr getrunken. (Schlichte Feststellung)
Ich trinke schon lange kein Bier mehr. (Ich habe vor langer Zeit *bewusst* die Entscheidung getroffen, kein Bier mehr zu trinken.

Das ist es, was mich an "Wir hören schon lange nichts mehr voneinander" stark stört. Es klingt als hätte jemand die bewusste Entscheidung getroffen, nichts von dem anderen zu hören. Und da frage ich mich: Wer macht sowas?


----------



## elroy

Derselbe said:


> Wir sehen uns seit langem nicht mehr.
> 
> Er läßt sich umschreiben mit "Wir werden uns in Zukunft nicht sehen und dieser Zustand besteht bereits seit langem."


 Echt? Wie kann ein Zustand, der sich erst in Zukunft verwirklichen wird, schon seit langem bestehen? Wir würdest Du diesen Satz denn ins Englische übersetzen?

Was bedeutet für Dich "Ich arbeite seit langem nicht mehr bei dieser Firma"?


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> Echt? Wie kann ein Zustand, der sich erst in Zukunft verwirklichen wird, schon seit langem bestehen?



Der Satz enthält im Prinzip zwei Informationen. Dieselbe, die auch der Satz im Perfekt enthält, aber darüber hinaus auch die Information, dass das bewusst so entschieden wurde (siehe das Bsp mit dem Bier). Mit der englischen Übersetzung halte ich mich mal lieber zurück


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Echt? Wie kann ein Zustand, der sich erst in  Zukunft verwirklichen wird, schon seit langem bestehen? Wir würdest Du  diesen Satz denn ins Englische übersetzen?
> 
> Was bedeutet für Dich "Ich arbeite seit langem nicht mehr bei dieser  Firma"?



Ich glaube Derselbe meint hier dasselbe, das ich auch in #23 andeutete: Den Präsens würde man normalerweise nicht verwenden, wenn der beschriebene Zustand beendet ist.

In
_Ich arbeite seit langem nicht mehr bei dieser Firma
_ist der Zustand des _nicht mehr dort Arbeitens_ nicht beendet und darum der Präsens auch angebracht.

Insofern muss ich meine Aussage aus #7 relativieren, dass ich zugebe, dass es Kontexte gibt, in denen die beiden Satze nicht austauschbar verwandt werden können.

EDIT:
In diesem Zusammenhang kann auch ein regionaler Unterschied eine Rolle spielen: Ein Norddeutscher würde den Perfekt auch nur verwenden, wann der Zustand gerade eben erst beendet wurde. In Süddeutschland wäre z.B. der Satz
_Gestern habe ich XYZ getroffen; von dem habe ich lange nichts mehr gehört
_richtig und idiomatisch. Ein Norddeutscher würde ihn zwar verstehen und umgangssprachlich vielleicht auch verwenden. Aber er würde ihn bei genauerer Betrachtung als falsch empfinden und meinen es müsste richtig lauten:
_Gestern traf ich XYZ; von dem hatte ich lange nichts mehr  gehört.
_


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Aber er würde ihn bei genauerer Betrachtung als falsch empfinden und meinen es müsste richtig lauten:
> _Gestern traf ich XYZ; von dem hatte ich lange nichts mehr  gehört.
> _


Das entspricht auch meinem Sprachgefühl. Hier muss Plusquamperfekt stehen. Daran liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht.

Mir ist noch ein gutes Beispiel eingefallen, ausgehend von HONs.

Bei der Verwendung des Präsens kann man sich vorstellen, den Halbsatz "und das wird sich auch morgen nicht ändern" hinuzufügen. Diese Aussage wird nämlich mit dem Präsens impliziert.

_Ich arbeite seit letztem Sommer nicht mehr bei der Firma (und das wird sich auch morgen nicht ändern)._​Das ergibt aber nur Sinn, wenn die Implikation sinnvoll ist. Wenn jemand sagt

_Ich werde seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausgeraubt (und das wird sich auch morgen nicht ändern). _​Der zweite Satz klingt seltsam, weil man nicht selbst entscheiden kann, ob man ausgeraubt wird. Es wäre deshalb sehr viel sinnvoller zu sagen: "Ich bin seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausgeraubt worden."


----------



## elroy

Derselbe said:


> Der Satz enthält im Prinzip zwei Informationen. Dieselbe, die auch der Satz im Perfekt enthält, aber darüber hinaus auch die Information, dass das bewusst so entschieden wurde (siehe das Bsp mit dem Bier).


 Aber dann bezieht es sich _nicht_ auf die Zukunft. Das mit der Zukunft war nämlich das, was mich verwirrt hatte. 





berndf said:


> Den Präsens würde man normalerweise nicht verwenden, wenn der beschriebene Zustand beendet ist.
> 
> In
> _Ich arbeite seit langem nicht mehr bei dieser Firma
> _ist der Zustand des _nicht mehr dort Arbeitens_ nicht beendet und darum der Präsens auch angebracht.


 Aber bei "Ich habe lange nicht mehr von ihm gehört" ist der Zustand des "Nicht-Mehr-Voneinander-Hörens" auch nicht beendet. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber dann bezieht es sich _nicht_ auf die Zukunft. Das mit der Zukunft war nämlich das, was mich verwirrt hatte.  Aber bei "Ich habe lange nicht mehr von ihm gehört" ist der Zustand des "Nicht-Mehr-Voneinander-Hörens" auch nicht beendet. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ja genau; zumindest in dem Dialog aus #22.



Derselbe said:


> Das ist es, was mich an "Wir hören schon lange nichts mehr voneinander" stark stört. Es klingt als hätte jemand die bewusste Entscheidung getroffen, nichts von dem anderen zu hören. Und da frage ich mich: Wer macht sowas?


Ich denke da interpretierst Du etwas rein, was im Präsens nicht drinsteckt. Auf einen Zustand angewandt bedeutet er lediglich, dass dieser noch nicht beendet ist. Ob zufällig, durch Naturgesetz oder durch bewusste Entscheidung - diesbezüglich impliziert der Tempus gar nichts. Und es macht auch nichts aus, ob der Zustand sich in 1s, in einem Tag oder erst in 10 Jahren ändert. Wichtig ist nur das er in der Jetzt-Zeit besteht.


Derselbe said:


> _Ich werde seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausgeraubt (und das  wird sich auch morgen nicht ändern). _​Der zweite Satz klingt seltsam, weil man nicht selbst  entscheiden kann, ob man ausgeraubt wird. Es wäre deshalb sehr viel  sinnvoller zu sagen: "Ich bin seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausgeraubt  worden."


Der Satz unterscheidet sich von von den bisher diskutierten dadurch, dass hier ein Ereignis beschrieben wird, das nicht eingetreten ist und es sich nicht um einen fortdauernden Zustand handelt. Lass und diesen Satz mal in einen etwas eigentümlichen Kontext setzen: Nehmen wir an, bis vor zwei Jahren seist Du mit schöner Regelmässigkeit jede Woche einmal ausgeraubt worden, wir reden also nicht um einzelne Ereignisse, sondern um einen Zustand, nämlich den des _dauernd ausgeraubt Werdens_. Vor zwei Jahren änderte sich dies nun plötzlich und unerwartet und dies willst Du durch den Satz
_Ich werde seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr ausgeraubt_​ausdrücken. Und jetzt ist die Verwendung des Präsens auch sinnvoll und hört sich für mich auch vollkommen natürlich an.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich gebe mich geschlagen. Es ist wohl logisch nicht zu beanstanden, das Präsens so zu gebrauchen. Mein Unbehagen bleibt leider trotzdem. 


berndf said:


> Nehmen wir an, bis vor zwei Jahren seist Du mit schöner Regelmässigkeit jede Woche einmal ausgeraubt worden, wir reden also nicht um einzelne Ereignisse, sondern um einen Zustand, nämlich den des _dauernd ausgeraubt Werdens_.


Genau das hatte ich vor Augen, als ich das Beispiel gemacht habe, und genau in dieser Situation klingt das Präsens in meinen Ohren falsch. Wenn es sich um einen einzelnen Überfall gehandelt hätte, wäre die Aussage ja noch grotesker.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich teile Derselbes Unbehagen; für mich hat die Formulierung im Präsens einen Beigeschmack von Entscheidung. Ich verstehe, was hier gesagt wurde -- aber der Beigeschmack bleibt.

Deutlich wird das an Derselbes "trinken"-Beispiel und auch wenn, man das "Hören" in "Sprechen" umwandelt:

_Ich spreche seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit ihm_.
ist für mich etwas ganz anderes als
_Ich habe seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit ihm gesprochen_.

Der zweite Satz ist eine schlichte Darstellung des Sachverhalts; der mangelnde Kontakt kann einfach an Mangel an Gelegenheit liegen. Der erste Satz signalisiert mir hingegen, dass der Sprecher vor zwei Jahren die Entscheidung getroffen hat, nicht mehr mit der dritten Person zu sprechen.

Das Wort "hören" an der Stelle macht die Konstruktion ganz seltsam für mich. Aus diesem Grund mochte ich die Präsenskonstruktion nicht empfehlen, konnte aber nicht richtig erklären, was mich daran stört. Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, was es ist: Der Beigeschmack von Entscheidung.

Den Zukunftsbezug sehe ich allerdings nicht. Nur impliziert: Man traf diese Entscheidung "mit dem spreche ich nicht mehr!" für die Zukunft, und an einem bestimmten Punkt innerhalb dieser damaligen Zukunft - heute  - berichtet man darüber. Die Zukunft mit der damals bestimmten Eigenschaft "mit dem spreche ich nicht mehr!" geht aber weiter.

* * * * 
Edit: Ach, Entschuldigung, ich wollte mich auch auf den ursprünglichen Satz dieses Threads beziehen und *darin* das Hören durch Sprechen ersetzen (das habe ich vorhin vergessen):

_Wir hören seit langem nichts mehr voneinander_. wird zu
_Wir sprechen seit langem nicht mehr miteinander_.

Dieser Satz bedeutet für mich, im Sinne des oben Geschilderten, dass es zwischen dem Sprecher und der dritten Person _vor lange_m zu einem Zerwürfnis gekommen ist und sie deshalb nicht mehr miteinander sprechen.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Deutlich wird das an Derselbes "trinken"-Beispiel und auch wenn man das "Hören" in "Sprechen" umwandelt:
> 
> _Ich spreche seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit ihm_.
> ist für mich etwas ganz anderes als
> _Ich habe seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit ihm gesprochen_.
> 
> Der zweite Satz ist eine schlichte Darstellung des Sachverhalts; der mangelnde Kontakt kann einfach an Mangel an Gelegenheit liegen. Der erste Satz signalisiert mir hingegen, dass der Sprecher vor zwei Jahren die Entscheidung getroffen hat, nicht mehr mit der dritten Person zu sprechen.


Hier bin ich bei Dir. _Mit jemandem nicht sprechen_ hat eine besondere Bedeutung, nämlich "den Kontakt zu jemandem abbrechen". Die Wahl des Tempus hilft diese besondere Bedeutung von allgemein "mit jemandem sprechen" abzugrenzen. Vielleicht überträgt sich das bis zu einem gewissen Grad tatsächlich auch auf andere Verben. Ich hatte diese Assoziation nur nicht gehabt.


----------



## Spharadi

> Die beiden Sätze sind bedeutungsgleich


Tatsächlich?  Ich hätte gedacht:

1. .....nicht gehört. Hier wird ein bestimmtes etwas verneint. 
"Ich habe nicht gehört" ist sozusagen unvollständig ausgedrückt. Was (genau) hast du nicht gehört? Die Erwartung des Hörers wird nicht befriedigt.  

2. .....nichts gehört. Hier werden *alle Sachen*, die als Satzinhalt (oder Referenz) in Frage kommen,  verneint, mit einem Erwartungsstopp belegt und abgewehrt.  

"Nichts" großgeschrieben wird eher in der Philosophie verwendet (Das Sein und das Nichts).  Als Steigerung habe ich gefunden "nichts im Leben", "nichts auf der Welt", aber substantiviert als Nichts nur in der Philosophie.  Aber eben, ich bin kein 
native German speaker.


----------



## berndf

Spharadi said:


> Tatsächlich?  Ich hätte gedacht:
> 
> 1. .....nicht gehört. Hier wird ein bestimmtes etwas verneint.
> "Ich habe nicht gehört" ist sozusagen unvollständig ausgedrückt. Was (genau) hast du nicht gehört? Die Erwartung des Hörers wird nicht befriedigt.
> 
> 2. .....nichts gehört. Hier werden *alle Sachen*, die als Satzinhalt (oder Referenz) in Frage kommen,  verneint, mit einem Erwartungsstopp belegt und abgewehrt.


Das würde stimmen, wenn es um das transitive Verb _etwas hören_ ginge, es geht hier aber um das intransitive _von jemandem hören_.


----------



## OLIMPIA9

I want to thank you very much for the really interesting discussion about my question. In general I think that the problem of such a sentence is due to the fact that it's not easy to translate in German the English progressive form. Don't you think?


----------



## berndf

Yes, plus that the present perfect is semantically merging with the simple past. German has definitely fewer distinctions concerning verb tenses than English.


----------

